# Come See Us This Weekend



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Come with all your pond questions this weekend at the Cincinnati Home and Garden Show at the Duke Energy Center.

Also at the Central Ohio Home and Garden Show at the Ohio State Fairgrounds.​
We are taking orders for spring fish stocking. Hope to hear from you all soon. 

ATAC POND MANAGEMENT SPECIALISTS
1-888-998-POND​


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Lucas, i wont be at the show but I am about to come down and buy some minnows and a few more HSB and also want to look at your floating dock parts. Do I need to "pre-order" either of the FHM or the HSB ( 5-7" range) ? 
Thanks 
Salmonid


----------

